# not a happy camper



## allen

i had my breeder over the other day and she wanted to see stretch now stretch and sparkles has been acting kind of strange lately sparkles i was not able to find her after 7 pm and stretch my very tame very friendly tiel has turned another leaf he won,t let no one near him he nips and hisses at you won,t let you give him scritches at all we looked for him and we finally found him in the linen closet in the corner with sparkles i thought this was very strange but my breeder said i no whats up but dumb me did not she said you better get your cage setup real quick with a breeding box i said why they have no eggs well to make a long story short we discovered 4 eggs so i was not sure if they would like us moving the eggs then my breeder got a big treat stretch is so tame he goes to anyone that comes in and wants scitches and he loves to preen there ear hairs wich i don,t alow so he all of a sudden attacked her hand drew blood we did get the eggs in the box and stretch as well as sparkles stretch went right to the eggs and sat right on them so then we candled the eggs and she said so far 3 are fertile so bye wednesday i should no if the last one is fertile if she don,t lay no more i did not want them to have eggs not till atleast march or april so


----------



## sweetrsue

It sounds like they had a different schedule than you! Good Luck!


----------



## allen

i would rather that they were older though but i can,t chage that now


----------



## sweetrsue

Well they did hide it from you. It's not like you set them up in a breeding cage or anything. You're a responsible guy. They were just too sneaky for you. They must have a real drive to set up in the linen closet!


----------



## allen

well it is dark in there and just to be curious we used the thermonitor temp is like 79


----------



## Bea

How old are they now Allen? I hope all goes well with them.


----------



## allen

stretch is like 15 1/2 months old sparkles will be 1 november 1st stretch is old enough but i would of liked sparkles to be at least 18 months


----------



## sweetrsue

If she has already laid the eggs the dangerous part is over. I know you provide plenty of cuttlebone. She obviously had enough to lay without a problem.


----------



## allen

it just surprised me they laid them in the linen closet


----------



## sweetrsue

Any dark place where they can tuck themselves away out of sight will do in a pinch. You'll just have to watch them when these babies start fledging that they don't disappear again.


----------



## allen

all closet doors are now going to be kept shut


----------



## Plukie

sweetrsue said:


> Any dark place where they can tuck themselves away out of sight will do in a pinch. You'll just have to watch them when these babies start fledging that they don't disappear again.



Now you see, that's confusing for me Sue. To stop them from being hormonal and doing the dirty deed, you said to cover them up around 13 hours a day, that will stop the breeding instinct.......then you said "Any dark place....will do" can you help me out here please.



allen said:


> all closet doors are now going to be kept shut


Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## allen

if you keep it dark before they start to mate then they will think breeding season is over but once they do mate they will seek out a dark warm place for the eggs


----------



## kimmikefids

im glad that she safely laid the eggs....typical tiels doing things by their schedule not ours  ur ognna be busy with babies soon!!!


----------



## allen

yea thats going to be like 8 if all are fertile


----------



## kimmikefids

wow thats alot of babies!!!


----------



## allen

yea and cinny and snowball are still mating as well


----------



## sweetrsue

Plukie said:


> Now you see, that's confusing for me Sue. To stop them from being hormonal and doing the dirty deed, you said to cover them up around 13 hours a day, that will stop the breeding instinct.......then you said "Any dark place....will do" can you help me out here please.
> 
> The natural nest site for a Cockatiel is a hollow in a tree (a dark place). To lay eggs they will seek out a dark place that is tucked away. If their conditions outside the box/closet are still mostly light along with other factors like fresh greens they will consider it an OK time of year to do the "dirty deed" but they will always prefer a dark place to lay.


----------



## Plukie

Ah.........ok, I've got it now, thanks very much for clearing that up!

*Runs to cover the birds*


----------



## PtsRPpl2

So I guess more congratulations are in order??  Sneaky lil tiels, huh?


----------



## allen

sneaky is right i heard they can be sneaky like that but it is not normal


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Oh my sneaky tiels, I think you should name one of the babies Cotton


----------



## allen

if i get more then 1 lutino i hope they will be females


----------



## sweetrsue

Any Lutinos you get will be females.


----------



## allen

ok i got 2 calls tonight first one was from a lady who wants 4 tiels from me i had no problem but she wanted them from the same clutch so i enquired to what she wanted them for she said to breed them so i asked what tiels do you have she said none so this was not going good i asked one last question i said where are you going to get mates for them from she said i,m just going to mate the 4 up i said sorry but you should not do that as the chicks would have problems so i said sorry but no sale 

then i got a call from a 10 year old girl who she and her parents wanted to come and talk to me about her tiel so they came over we talked and she said could you tell my parents what you feed your tiels so i said a good seed with romain carrots rice brocolli mashed potatoe cucumber cooked beans then the daughter said see dad they are supose to eat like us i said whats going on so steph said i told my dad what they eat and he said no you are wrong then i said i,ll tell you wat i will do so i printed off the good and bad food and good plants and bad plants she thanked me for it so did her dad the miracle came flying over to her landed on her head she said he is tame i said yes she is very tame and her name is miracle then her dad said is she for sale i said no way then i showed them all the pics he said no wonder she is named miracle and i don,t blame you for not selling her then i said i do have 2 tiels on eggs but i have one person that has first choice allready they said no problem as long as they are going to be tame we want one so i have another sale


----------



## sweetrsue

Good going Allen! Another good deed to boot!


----------



## allen

what amazed me was the girl new more then her dad and when i showed the pics i could tell it touched her dad but no way is miracle going with them 

ok i candled stretches and sparkles eggs 3 out of 4 are fertile so now it is a waiting game if i guess right the way the eggs look they should start to hatch early next week


----------



## allen

ok like with bea and her birds lastnight stretch had his time out of the cage but if he is in the cage he is not the tame friendly tiels that sits on your shoulder he is when he is out of the cage but when you go near the cage and he sees you he dashes at you goes to peck you and hissing all the while but sparkles is still friendly as ever giving and recieving scritches


----------



## sweetrsue

So cool that that 10 year old girl has already done her home work about cockatiels. She'll end up a bird lady for sure. Maybe she'll even go on to study avian medicine. Anyone at 10 years old motivated to research proper care and feeding is exceptional. Stretch will be back to his old self once there aren't eggs or babies to protect.


----------



## allen

yea i thought the same about her as well and i no when stretch has free time out of the cage he is nice as can be


----------



## allen

ok i,m really thinking that stretch and sparkles have had there eggs longer then i thought as today both stretch and sparkles have been in the nest box and not comeing out at all


----------



## allen

4 eggs









sparkles









sparkles and stretch


----------



## allen

ok i just found out that sparkles is what i thought pearl no splits but stretch is grey split to lutino to cinnamon so i redid the genetic 

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Cinnamon Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon Lutino
50% Grey


----------



## kimmikefids

omg!!!! a cinnamon!!!!! thats what i want!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allen

ok my breeder was over she looked at the eggs she then told me that they look like they will start to hatch this monday


----------



## allen

plug your ears mike make that 2 eggs hatching one of sparkles is hatching as well


----------



## Renae

All these eggs are making me want more babies! 

Bless Sparkles, what a good mummy, and Stretch.. what can you say, what a fab daddy.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh wow!!!! lol.....how exciting!!!! its put me in a great mood now compared to my less than pleasant mood earlier today lol


----------



## allen

Motheried
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}
50% Grey Split To Pied

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon Lutino Split To Pied
50% Grey Split To Pied


----------



## allen

ok i was curious i was talking to my breeder who i got stretch off of and stretch is a common grey now his mom is a cinnamon and his dad a lutino now i do no that makes him split to lutino but with the female gene will that make him split to cinnamon also


----------



## kimmikefids

thats an interesting development.......what will that make the babies? oh and how are the babies doing??


----------



## allen

not out of the shell yet


----------



## allen

i,ll post the genetics if he is split to cinnamon and if he isn,t


----------



## kimmikefids

i think it will make him x1 lutino x2 cinnamon


----------



## kimmikefids

:blush: sorry im anxious to hear they are out lol.....just ignore me


----------



## allen

you and me both this is there first chicks for stretch and sparkles


----------



## kimmikefids

i hear you.....im going to be horrible when its chico and belle's first...i mean look at me and its not even my birds!!! lol


----------



## kimmikefids

you should get female lutinos and cinnamons 50% each from this combo!! so it says on paper lol.....and grey males


----------



## kimmikefids

its really helping me learn mutations with your birdies


----------



## allen

wait till i get a mate for shadow my wf male


----------



## kimmikefids

lol what mutation are u thinking of getting?


----------



## allen

wf cinnamon


----------



## kimmikefids

oooo nice....he is such a handsome man!!


----------



## allen

he is also anotherone that bopper plucked


----------



## kimmikefids

oh really?? its a shame bopper does that....can't imagine it makes him a popular tiel friend!! man that will make 5 pairs and 3 more tiel to pair up...well 2 since bopper plucks...well 1 since miracle wont be ready for ages....lol....but still potential future additions!!


----------



## allen

i,m going to keep one of the males from stretch and sparkles for miracle as bye the time he is ready she will be like around 16 months


----------



## kimmikefids

oh good idea!!


----------



## allen

seems i have another buyer for the up comming chick here is the email i got 
Hey allen,
I really appreciate you getting a bird for me. I would much rather wait for one of yours than one from the pet store. It's better to get one from someone you trust. You don't know what you are getting from a pet store. My cage measurements are 15" long, 13" wide, 19 3/4" high. 

i emailed him back said he needs a bigger cage i do no a person with a proper cage for sale


----------



## kimmikefids

oh thats cool....u'll have them all sold before they even hatch!!!


----------



## allen

i have known his father since i was like 22 thats over 25 years


----------



## allen

egg 1 hatched today


----------



## allen

ok i checked on the chick to see if stretch and sparkles was feeding it i thought it was strange i have not heard the peeping from it and i,m sad to say the chick did not make it when i looked at it closer i saw it had only one foot makes me sad that it did not make it so i will be keeping a closer eye on there chicks another chick is due to hatch today


----------



## Danielle

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the other eggs hatch healthy little chicks.


----------



## kimmikefids

aww poor little baby....RIP little one...so sad....i hope the rest are ok and make it


----------



## sweetrsue

Sending good thoughts for the rest.


----------



## Pandabear16

That's terrible, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you have tons of other babies that are happy and healthy.


----------



## allen

ok i just peeked in strech and sparkles box even though it is not fully hatched i can hear the chick


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh! That's good news. Go baby go!


----------



## allen

i,m going to keep a close eye on these as this is stretch and sparkles first time as parents


----------



## sweetrsue

It's always good to monitor the babies, like you said... first time parents ...you may have to lend a helping hand. It's a good thing that your birds are so tame, that will make it much easier.


----------



## allen

stretch is tame but if he is sittiing on the eggs he is nasty with a capital N


----------



## sweetrsue

That's kind of a good thing too tho. It shows how protective he will be and what a strong drive he has to be a Daddy. I always look for the bright side. I usually find it. I'm sure Stretch will be Very good. He certainly has the instincts intact.


----------



## allen

yes thats what i thought as well


----------



## kimmikefids

crossing my fingers allen...keep us updated!!!


----------



## allen

ok and here are todays pics now kim can get off the pins and needles hatched today october 22 2008








hatched october 22/08








a proud mom








dad protecting


----------



## kimmikefids

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww.....how cute!!!! hi potential baby of ours!!! crossing everything i have that he/she makes it fine....how exciting!!!


----------



## allen

ok i have a question i no stretch is common grey split to lutino but his mom is cinnamon would that make him (x2cinnamon)
if so this is what they will have 

Motherearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon Lutino
50% Grey

if he would not then this is what the chicks will be


Motherearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Grey


----------



## kimmikefids

his dad is a lutino? i believe that would make stretch grey (X1: lutino) (X2: Cinnamon) as X1 is from dad and X2 is from mom


----------



## allen

yes that is correct


----------



## allen

Motherearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Cinnamon


----------



## kimmikefids

will be interesting to see what the little guy/s turn out


----------



## allen

this one will not be lutino as you can see he will have dark eyes


----------



## allen

there is still a chance for female lutino come on lutino i want a female lutino


----------



## kimmikefids

so it will either be a grey male...could it be a cinnamon female?? do cinnamons look different to greys at birth?


----------



## kimmikefids

lol....crossing my fingers for u!! i want a grey male or a cinnamon female lol.....but i haven't consulted Mikey yet lol


----------



## allen

i,m not sure but when sue comes on she will let us no or plukie


----------



## kimmikefids

i seem to remember that they have a lighter beak and feet but i dont know if u can tell that early on....its great tho...im learning so much!!! mind u im sure i'll drive u all mad when its my time to have a clutch!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Cinnamons look the same as gray at birth. You can start to see a difference in the color of their feet at about 10 days. Some people claim they can tell by the toenails earlier but I don't see it.


----------



## allen

i new you would no sue


----------



## allen




----------



## huskymom

actually cinnamons eyes can look different.. they will be a brownish color other than the dark blackish tone normal greys have... lutinos will be pink almost see throguh...

if you have a chance to look closely and see it more brownish then you got a female or if they are regular dark color you´ve got a gray male


----------



## allen

it just hatched today


----------



## huskymom

aww... how adorable!!...

this are lutino and normal eyes









cinnamons are in between... plumish/brownish...
(can´t fin the pic... but I´ll keep looking for it.. I know I´ve seen it)


----------



## sweetrsue

I have some early pics of a clutch with grays and Cinnamons. I really can't see the difference in the eye color but the feet...yes. They are 12 and 10 days old in the second shot. The first one is a group shot. One of them turned out to be a Cinnamon.


----------



## allen

i,m hopeing for at least one lutino


----------



## sweetrsue

Your chances statistically are one in four if I remember correctly.


----------



## allen

i no it would be better odds with cinny and snow ball as snow ball is a lutino


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes all of Snowballs baby girls would be Lutinos. In my post before the last one I was just trying to show how hard it would be to pick out a Cinnamon at an early age. I can't tell 'till about the age of those photos.


----------



## allen

either way they will be gorgious


----------



## sweetrsue

...No doubt!


----------



## huskymom

I too can´t wait to see if you get a lutino or 2


----------



## allen

the chick is doing well it is chirping away


----------



## sweetrsue

That's good news Allen.


----------



## allen

egg #2 has started to hatch


----------



## Bea

How exciting!!  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## allen

ok bye the sounds of it sparkles is feeding the chick


----------



## allen

ok the lutino wait is over i have a lutino here is the pic


----------



## huskymom

YAY!!!!.... a so much awaited lutino... YAY!!...

welcome to the world baby girl!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Good for you! Just what you hoped for. Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## allen

it is amazing the growth in one day the eldest is like 2x the size of the lutino


----------



## allen

one egg left to hatch for them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Congradulations of the two babies


----------



## Renae

Aww bless, congrats.


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats Allen. I'm sure they will be beautiful.


----------



## allen

ok chick 3 is going to make an apearance tomorow


----------



## huskymom

how exciting!!!.. can´t wait to see if it´s another lutino gal... another boy wouldbe nice too


----------



## bigmikey36

thats awesome allen!!! sorry i haven't commented much but things are a bit out of sorts since kim broke her leg and i've been quite worried about her. i will text her now and tell her about your new baby!!!!
Mikey


----------



## allen

what when did she do that


----------



## bigmikey36

She did it on tuesday Allen. I text messaged her last night and told her about the new hatchlings, well she knew about the first but anyways she is very excited and happy for you though i did not tell her the second chick was a lutino. She will hopefully be back online soon because i am away on business for a week from the 2nd to the 8th of November
Mikey


----------



## allen

yipee chick 3 just made it,s way out of the egg so we have 3 chicks only 1 is lutino


----------



## allen

3rd one just hatched








3 little chicks


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats Allen. Can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## allen

yes i,ll be posting pics of them as well 

i did get a call someone wants a female lutino and is willing to pay $150.00 they said they are willing to wait as they can,t find anyone in our area with female lutino chicks


----------



## allen

ok as most no i volunteer with the salvation army doing the christmas kettles when i start the chicks will be like 5 weeks old i plan on hand feeding them question is bye then they should be at 3 feedings a day if i do have to do 4 a day i have a neighbour that will do it for 1 week or 2 now i leave here at 8 am i plan on doing a 7 am feeding then 2 pm then 9 pm or i can do the hand raising method


----------



## Renae

Fluff balls, congrats on the 3 bubs. 

My 3 were on 4 feedings a day at 5 weeks.


----------



## allen

it is different with every bird miracle was 3 feedings at 5 weeks


----------



## Renae

That's true. At least it'll be a breeze for you since you've done it before. I guess that's a good thing with for breeders, it makes it easier.


----------



## bigmikey36

Congratulations on the third baby Allen i'm glad to see it made it out of the egg ok.
Mikey


----------



## allen

you and me both i bet kim will be wondering wich one you guys will get but i have always wanted a lutino with red eyes

also here are the hatch dates 
oldest october 22 nd sold
lutino october 23 rd not for sale future breeder
youngest october 25th sold


----------



## allen

and the pics start








chick 1








chick 2








chick 3


----------



## allen

ok here is a pic of my lutino after feeding


----------



## sweetrsue

What cuties!


----------



## allen

here are the weights of my 3 going from oldest to the youngest 
chick 1 14grams 5 days old
chick 2 13 grams 4 days old 
chick 3 5 grams 2 days old


Expected Weight Gains of Hand-Raised Cockatiel Chicks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Age Weight (In Grams) 
0-2 days 4-6 
3-6 days 5-12 
1-2 weeks 12-45 
2-3 weeks 45-72 
3-4 weeks 72-108 
4-5 weeks 80-120 
5-6 weeks 80-90 
6-7 weeks 80-95 
7 weeks - Adult 90-110 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note that weight gain becomes steady until the 4-5 week stage, which is when fledging normally begins. Baby cockatiels go on a "diet" then, eating less at each feeding; they appear to only be interested in flying. Be persistent, and offer them different types of food to pick at in their cage during this time frame. They should not lose more than 10% of their top body weight during fledging.


----------



## sweetrsue

Aren't you letting the parents do any of the feeding?


----------



## allen

yes i am they are doing it all till around 3 weeks


----------



## huskymom

congrats!! two boys and a girl yay!!... lovely pics... so cute!!


----------



## allen

yea but if one turns out to be cinamon it would be female


----------



## allen

don,t i look handsome


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









are you my new daddy









i,m the youngest


----------



## huskymom

dad is also split cinnamon??.. yay!!... lets hope you get one of each


----------



## sweetrsue

They are soooo cute!


----------



## allen

ok i just did my night time check on the chicks and lord behold chick 1 i can see a slit on his eye so his eyes are just starting to open


----------



## sweetrsue

What no pictures?


----------



## allen

i went to get the camera and when i got back stretch was in with them and he is one mean very protective daddy i value my hand


----------



## sweetrsue

Good Man!....Stretch and you!


----------



## allen

of course we could have you try and pick them up


----------



## sweetrsue

I'll pass. It's never any good upsetting parents! Far be it from me to get between Stretch and his bubs.


----------



## allen

and the growing starts








ntroducing pinkie









my eyes are opening









small but growing.jpg









such a cutie


----------



## sweetrsue

I hope you keep the name Pinkie. It is very cute!


----------



## allen

thats her name


----------



## huskymom

how adorable!!.. love the name...it´s sooo fitting and cute!!


----------



## allen

that makes 13 cockatiels 1 gcc


----------



## allen

ok the 2 older chicks are eating most of the food but the younger one needs to be toped off once or twice a day but it is still getting food from dad but not all the way full


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting....3!!! will be interesting to see if one turns out to be cinnamon abut at least we get a choice with 2!!! pinkie is an adorable name...they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## allen

now the hard part for you and mike when the he/she does feather up wich will it be


----------



## allen

good thoughts are needed ok seems for now i have to give chick 3 2 feedings a day mom is not feeding it as she should but stretch is so good thoughts for sparkles to start feeding it is required


----------



## sweetrsue

Good thoughts Allen! I know you will keep an eye on the situation!


----------



## allen

well if miracle is anything like this one he/she will do great and be spoiled


----------



## allen

ok the eyes are opening on pinkie and on the first hatched also i can see dark spots on first born it will be hard to tell with pinkie


----------



## allen

my eyes are opening chick 1









up close chick 1


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwwwww how cute!!! sad thing is looks like i won't be there when whichever we pick comes home but thats ok....can't wait to see more growing....and sending all my thoughts for Sparkles to start feeding


----------



## allen

well don,t forget what i told you about with your choice of your tiel


----------



## kimmikefids

yep i remember!!! will be a fantastic welcome....just sad that since my leg is broken im going to have to delay coming back....but its just a little hurdle...thanks for reminding me...something else to look forward to!!!


----------



## allen

and i have named the lutino pinkie


----------



## kimmikefids

i saw that...thats so cute!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Hey! No jumping hurdles Kim!


----------



## kimmikefids

lma...only the metaphorical kinds i promise!!!


----------



## allen

tomorow i pick up my order of spray millet 21 pounds for $25.00


----------



## kimmikefids

oh awesome....u will be a popular daddy im sure!!


----------



## Renae

They'll all love him to death when he's got the Millet.


----------



## allen

ok i was watching stretch feeding the chicks and after the 2 older ones were fed stretch went to feed the youngest but one of the older ones tried to get it but for some reason stretch proceeded to feed the youngest one so i have no problem with stretch feeding


----------



## sweetrsue

That's good! He sounds like a good Daddy!


----------



## allen

yes he is miracle landed on his cage and stretch went right after her so miracle took off before stretch got there


----------



## allen

ok i saw something i did not want to happen stretch proceeded to get ontop of sparkles but she was not going to have any of that so she nipped his toe he sure got off of her fast

i been watching stretch feed the chicks seems he has his favorite he is now feeding the youngest then the older 2 i can now see where the pin feathers are going to start to come out soon


----------



## allen

here is the smallest chick after stretch fed her/him








a filled up chick


----------



## sweetrsue

Good Job Stretch!


----------



## allen

and the pin feathers start









hi i,m pinkie









mom is finally feeding me









what will i be


----------



## sweetrsue

Such little cuties! Can hardly wait to see exactly what you got.


----------



## allen

you and me both a cinnamon would be nice


----------



## kimmikefids

aww they are adorable!!! i secretly would like a cinnamon tho it depends on the personalities...oh yeah...and mikey....lol


----------



## allen

oh yea kim when you get your tiel i,ll make sure it is not from stretch or sparkles that way incase you want to breed them they won,t be related


----------



## sweetrsue

Here's a comparison of a baby Cinnamon in pinfeathers and a younger sibling. He was 13 days old in thing pic so if you start to notice the pinfeathers look paler particularly around the face and the feet stay pink it's a good chance you'll have a cinnamon.






Cinnamon on the left


----------



## allen

i think that the smallest one will be behind in growing because sparkles was not feeding it but the first one you can see where the pin feathers are going to start


----------



## sweetrsue

I know you'll keep the little one up to the standard weights. I's really hard to tell when they just start showing color on the wings. I couldn't really tell I had a Cinnamon until the pinfeathers really started coming out. Before that they looked he same.


----------



## kimmikefids

well it was be a nice surprise if there is one.......will be waiting with baited breath!


----------



## allen

here is the oldest and youngest 3 days apart 10 days and 7 days old









size difference









side bye side


----------



## kimmikefids

wow 10 and 7 days old already!!! it flew by for me but i was in hospital for 7 of it!!!! they are amazing


----------



## allen

ok the first 2 chicks have now got pin feathers


----------



## allen

and more pics








pin feathers pin feathers









can i rest 









crown pin feathers 









a happy pinkie


----------



## sweetrsue

Pinkie looks like she's doing great! So does #1. Little #3 looks like he's holding his own!


----------



## allen

#3 is now pushing the other 2 so he/she can get food


----------



## sweetrsue

Good! You watch he'll end up being the biggest one!


----------



## allen

i have no doubt about that


----------



## allen

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sweetrsue

The babies look great!


----------



## allen

ok looks like i,m gong to be full of tiels in january i have 2 more pairs that are mating cinny and snow ball plus yacky and penelope this time penelope is doing it on the perch


----------



## sweetrsue

Maybe this time will be different for Cinny and Snowball. Have Yacky and Penelope been parents before?


----------



## allen

snowball penelope and yacky have never had chicks but cinny has with a different mate


----------



## kimmikefids

awww they are so cute!!! i cant wait to see little feathers opening!!! the little one seems to be coming along well!!!


----------



## allen

the little one is comming along even though for his/her age is behind but is gaining


----------



## allen

the older ones crown pin feathers are starting and they all look yellow


----------



## kimmikefids

what does that mean? a grey??


----------



## allen

i have no idea my greys have both grey and yellow


----------



## kimmikefids

oh well we will find out when more come out i guess!!


----------



## allen

i do no that the lutinos are all yellow but he/she is not lutino


----------



## kimmikefids

i suppose the yellow could mean it could be cinnamon as well


----------



## allen

well in 2-3 weeks we will no


----------



## kimmikefids

yep...that we will!!!


----------



## allen

i hope there is a cinnamon and a grey that way you have your choice you and mike


----------



## kimmikefids

yeah that would be cool.....Mike's away this week for work so when he gets back we will have a talk about it....i know personality is more important to him....of course to me too....but i would love a cinnamon...they are so beautiful


----------



## huskymom

maybe it´s a pied one... how cute!!... can´t wait to see them all feathered up...

they are so big now.. and cute!


----------



## allen

ok i just came home and checked on the chicks and i been worried as of the last 2 days stretch and sparkles have been in the nest box but most of the time outside the box about 75-80% of the time out of the box when i did check the small one was shivering so i set up the brooder and some may not agree but i,m more concerned about the health and welfare of the chick so i,m forced into handfeeding again like i always say you should always be prepared for such an emergency


----------



## sweetrsue

That's the best thing to do. If they aren't being kept warm enough by the parents they won't digest their food. If you hadn't pulled them they probably wouldn't have made it.


----------



## allen

thats the main reason i set up the brooder


----------



## kimmikefids

awww well im sure its hard being first time parents....they are lucky you can look after them and heklp them grow into beautiful tiels!! im thinking of u and the babies


----------



## allen

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sweetrsue

All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## allen

yes i no they are growing like a weed except for chick 3 but she is gobbling the food like crazzy now i also put the thermonitor in the nest box and the temp is like 92


----------



## sweetrsue

That's a good temp! Itty bitty will catch up in no time. You know from my last two clutches I noticed something odd. The 4 babies with good parents that fed them well and kept them warm are now all smaller than the 5 that had a rough start (not being kept warm enough). They were starving with full crops. They are the ones that ate like mad when I pulled them for hand feeding and I was forced to pull them earlier. Do you think they are better fed by us? Is the formula a better food? Or is it just their drive to get the food that makes them grow bigger? It will be interesting to see what happens with your babies. We can gather more info on the subject. They sure are growing FAST!


----------



## allen

wait till you see the pic i,m just going to upload


----------



## sweetrsue

I can hardly believe the ones you posted yesterday.


----------



## allen

i no they are growing so fast


----------



## allen

i,m hungry









i said i,m hungry


----------



## allen

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just had a great pic of the month idea


----------



## allen

ok just to keep you all up to date the youngest chicks eyes has just started to open


----------



## Danielle

They've grown so quickly! It's amazing how they're thriving.


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwww look at my future babies!!! number 1 and pinkie look huge!!! ur doing great again allen!!


----------



## allen

thanks i,m just glad #3 eyes are now starting to open


----------



## allen

ok mutation update chick 1 pied chick 2 lutino chick 3 no pin feathers yet so this is another mystery there should not be a pied


Motherearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Cinnamon


----------



## allen

ok here is the parents starting with stretch 
dad lutino
mother cinnamon

sparkles
dad common grey
mother cinnamon pearl


----------



## birdieness

Hey allen, Just a question? are you Selling these babies and if you are would you be willing to ship? lol i'm currently looking for a lutino myself as a mate for slush. Almost had one but the person changed her mind as the tiel did not like cages at all


----------



## huskymom

sparkles dad should´ve been at least split pearl for sparkles to be one...

so grandparents father side grandparens mother side
dad: lutino dad: grey (either pearl or split pearl)
mom:cinnamon mom:cinnamon pearl

stretch: grey split lutino and pearl sparkles: pearl

chick 1: pied split pearl boy (then here, parents would have a split pied somewhere for this baby to be one)
chick 2: lutino (genetically girl) and could also be lutino pearl (girl also)
chich 3 : unkown... but could end up being pearl boy, cinnamon girl, or like any of the other two older chicks


----------



## allen

well time will tell i,m just glad there is lutino


----------



## sweetrsue

That's nice. Can't wait to see what else you get!


----------



## allen

i,m hoping for a cinnamon


----------



## sweetrsue

That's why I had to keep Brownie! A Cinnamon male means many more Cinnamon females in the future, plus he's split to Cinny pearl.


----------



## allen

well if i,m right would the cinnamons be female as stretch is split to x 2 cinnamon


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes! Provided Sparkles is a regular Pearl. Any Cinnamons you get will be female.


----------



## allen

yes she is a common pearl


----------



## sweetrsue

Any of the babies starting to look like this?






Brownie 2 weeks old
There is a definite difference in the face feathers.


----------



## allen

chick #1 does


----------



## sweetrsue

Cool! Could very well be a little Cinny! The feet will stay pink or be a light tan. The toenails too! If they look kind of tan you can just about count on it being Cinnamon. As soon as the first feather pops out you will know for sure.


----------



## allen

the feet are pink


----------



## allen

actually all the feet are pink


----------



## sweetrsue

At this age if they were grays the feet would already be turning gray! Woo Hoo!


----------



## allen

oh boy that would be great i no kim wants a cinnamon or grey and my other customer wants a cinnamon but i did not guarantee cinnamon


----------



## sweetrsue

That's the smart thing to do 'cause you never know. I find that by 10 days I can see the color change taking place! Your #1 is about 2 weeks now isn't she.


----------



## allen

#1 16 days old #2 15 days old #3 13 days old


----------



## sweetrsue

Sounds like you got all girls!


----------



## allen

thats what i thought as well


----------



## allen

i do no my lutino is female and she is a keeper


----------



## kimmikefids

wow how exciting!!! if they both were cinnamons id get my way!!!! hehehe i head straight here when i get on the net to check tc.....guess we will find out once those feathers grow...i could just imagine Mikey with a little baby girl tiel....hehehe...and me....im such a sucker in any case and i admit it!!


----------



## allen

yea but what if the next one you get is female as well


----------



## sweetrsue

Then they'll have to get 2 more males from you Allen!


----------



## sweetrsue

I found another pic for you Allen. It is a comparison with a young Gray and a young Cinnamon. The Gray is only 12 days old in this pic. Two days younger than the Cinnamon.


----------



## allen

yup looks just like the cinnamon


----------



## birdieness

It's a shame that shipping season is over or i'd take a baby or two for sure. Guess i'll be forced to wait till april before i ships any more birds in.

These babies are soooo cute! i actually can't believe i missed this thread up until a few days ago


----------



## allen

well trust me in april i,ll be breeding them again as i,m not going to double clutch


----------



## allen

ok chick 3 has it,s eyes wide open now


----------



## allen

first chick to be hand fed


----------



## sweetrsue

Looks like you've got a Cinnamon Pied there with that yellow crest! That's going to be a beautiful girl!


----------



## Bea

It's sooo cute Allen!!


----------



## allen

ty so much i thought it was split to pied 

i agree with you at that bea she is very gorgious 

the only thing i,m concerned is that chick 3 still has not shown any sighns of pin feathers and she is 14 days old today and just opened her eyes so she will stay with mom and dad longer then the other 2


----------



## Bea

I think some chicks are just a bit slower. Snickers was late getting pin feathers.


----------



## allen

seems that way to me to but they turn out to be the best ones of the clutch


----------



## kimmikefids

awww look at the little yellow mohawk  what a hard decision we have to make!!!


----------



## allen

the lutino stays here though


----------



## kimmikefids

dont worry allen i wont take pinkie.....we have belle the beautiful lutino pearl....she is enough lutino for anybody!!! definately between 1 and 3.....mikey and i havent discussed it yet but the perfect one for our flock will become apparent


----------



## sweetrsue

Will become a..Parent?


----------



## allen

good thoughts are needed for #3 i took a close look today and only one eye is open


----------



## allen

pinkie will be a future breeder


----------



## kimmikefids

oh i am sending positive thoughts for number 3


----------



## allen

so on monday i,ll pull pinkie for hand feeding as well


----------



## allen

just so you no kim when you and mike pick wich one you want the other one is allready sold


----------



## allen

ok this morning i went to feed chick 1 and boy she would not eat any of the food in fact if i was able to get some in she would spit it out so i put her back in with mom and dad i noticed this afternoon that chick 3 needed topping off well i had the syringe in hand and she just gobbled it down and i did notice as well her right eye is just starting to open up


----------



## allen

yes i,m full








so comfy








and warm


----------



## huskymom

how cute!!... love those crests... aww....

good thought for all of them.. and waiting for those feathers to show up


----------



## allen




----------



## allen




----------



## huskymom

awww.... baby dinos.... how cute!!... keep up chicky 3... let´s get some pin feathers


----------



## allen

yes i must agree they are very cute


----------



## allen

ok the 2 older chicks have a good amount of pin feathers so i think bye this weekend they will start to open up the youngest one though has no pin feathers at all as of yet


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting....one of the big questions will be answered!!


----------



## allen

you need to check out the picture section to see the new tiel i,m thinking of buying


----------



## allen

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb207/birdcrazzy/?action=view&current=Picture031.jpg


----------



## allen

just so you no the chicks are now sitting at the entrance of the nest box door


----------



## allen

ok the guy who is going to get the one chick after we find out from mike and kim brought his 4 year old son over to see the birds but stretch is very protective of the chicks so i was not able to show him the chicks but i did bring miracle out and miracle was such a well behaved little girl she sat on his sons shoulder and preened his hair then they asked how much she was i said no way am i going to sell her


----------



## allen

little one crown pins are just starting to poke through


----------



## allen

ok i took a very close look at chick 3 and i could see on the tips of the wings pin feathers


----------



## allen

ok i just weighed the chicks #1 70 grams #2 72 grams # 3 22 grams with chicks 1 and 2 2 passed chick 1 in weight wise but 3 is straggling along but its eyes are open and has just started showing sighns if pin feathers here is a chart i found on the web so i,m also going to post it on the chart with the pics me and atvchick95 did maybe she can edit the post and put it there so others can refer to the chart when needed 

Age Weight (In Grams) 
0-2 days 4-6 
3-6 days 5-12 
1-2 weeks 12-45 
2-3 weeks 45-72 
3-4 weeks 72-108 
4-5 weeks 80-120 
5-6 weeks 80-90 
6-7 weeks 80-95 
7 weeks - Adult 90-110 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note that weight gain becomes steady until the 4-5 week stage, which is when fledging normally begins. Baby cockatiels go on a "diet" then, eating less at each feeding; they appear to only be interested in flying. Be persistent, and offer them different types of food to pick at in their cage during this time frame. They should not lose more than 10% of their top body weight during fledging.


----------



## allen

just like with bea stretch and sparkles are not going in the nest box at all so i did the same with the heating pad


----------



## allen

ok i was not going to sell pinkie but if i keep all the chicks that hatch then i would hear it and be evicted so as of right now she is sold


----------



## allen

some people just erk me so much i had a call a few minutes ago and this guy said i hear you have some cockatiels chicks i said yes but they are sold he tried his darnest to get one he even offered $250.00 but i said look i allready told you no if you persist i,ll just hang up the next sound i heard was click once someone asks for a tiel it is sold and when the chick is ready to go i contact the person we make arangements for pickup if the person does not show up i contact them if it happens a second time then i tell the person he has 3 days to come and pick it up or the tiel will be sold to someone else


----------



## allen

here are some very cute pics








oh no my pin feathers are going to start








my crown is starting








oh no it is to big out there


----------



## allen

ok after looking at chick 1 s/he is grey split to pied as the head is going to be all yellow wings are grey and yellow under belly yellow and grey


----------



## kimmikefids

wouldn't that just make it a pied not split to it? if it was a split it would just look like a grey...at least thats what i thought


----------



## Bea

Sounds like a pied to me too, those markings are similar to Bailee's.


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes That's pied! Both your birds must have the gene!


----------



## allen

oh ok i,m still learning this mutation thing so i guess another lesson learned


----------



## allen

ok chick 3 is getting pin feathers on her head and both wings


----------



## kimmikefids

woohoo....how exciting...im hanging out to see what the little one is!!! and hey as long as we're all still learning thats the main thing....the time to worry is when we aren't...i learn new things everyday on this forum...and ive learnt alot from u too!!


----------



## allen

actually we leaen from each other


----------



## allen

some good news for a change chick 3 wings span has more then doubled in size


----------



## sweetrsue

Where's the picture Allen?


----------



## allen

i new you would want a pic so i will have to go take one


----------



## allen

ok here you go sue








i'm finally growing









ouch those darn pin feathers


----------



## sweetrsue

Looks like he's coming right along.


----------



## allen

that he is i must agree


----------



## kimmikefids

aww the poor thing he looks like he has pins out his wings!! must be an annoying time for them....im so glad he is doing well...i wonder what mutation and sex he/she will be!!


----------



## allen

well one thing is for sure won,t be lutino hehehe


----------



## kimmikefids

lol yes i think u may just be right there!!!


----------



## allen

here are more pics i,m sure you will love








a little baby









nice and cozzy in here









you are right it is nice and cozzy in here









no you are wrong it is not cozzy in here


----------



## sweetrsue

What a perfect addition to the nativity.


----------



## allen

i like the second picture i,m thinking of putting that in next months photo contest


----------



## allen

ok so far this is what i can tell chick 1 pied chick 2 lutino chick 3 yet to be determined


----------



## Jiggers Mommy

Ahhh those are sooo cute!!!


----------



## allen

and there will be more of christmas chicks


----------



## Bea

Those pics are adorable!


----------



## kimmikefids

awwww  they are so adorable!!!


----------



## allen

well they are so sweet and loving when i hold them they cuddle right up to me


----------



## kimmikefids

good!!!! dont u worry....which ever one we get will get so many from us!!!


----------



## allen

oh that i have no doubt about


----------



## allen

well looks like chick 3 will be pied as well


----------



## allen

thought i would show you the 3 chicks after they hatched and them today


----------



## huskymom

I love Pinky!!!!... she´s soo cute!!... too bad you sold her ...

all 3 are super cute... last baby looks just like Stretch


----------



## allen

well stretch is the dad


----------



## hevmort

*They r lovely allan, i bet ur really proud of them?*


----------



## allen

i am at that


----------



## kimmikefids

oh man...i really have no idea how we are supposed to pick!!! its funny...im beginning to think the cockatiel gods are conspiring to make us get more pieds!!! i already feel like im queen of pieds lol....Angel, Chico and Little Mikey are all pieds and looks like our fourth little pied is coming to us!! would be interesting once they grow up to see if the pieds are boys or girls or both


----------



## allen

i no you can not tell bye this but the 1st chick i think is male you should see the cheek patch


----------



## allen

but when you do breed the chick you do no that you will get lutino


----------



## kimmikefids

that would be cool!! lutinos are pretty little babies!! i love number 1s crest its so cute!! number 3 seems to have more of a grey crest....will be interesting to see how it feathers out!!


----------



## allen

well with sparkles being pearl and chick may have the pearl gene in them as so was sparkles mom a pearl


----------



## allen

here is what stretches and sparkles parents were 
*stretch* 
mom grey dad lutino
*sparkles*
mom pearl dad cinamon


----------



## sweetrsue

Sparkles Dad would have to be split for Pearl for her parents to produce her. All of Stretch and Sparkles MALE babies WILL be split for Pearl.


----------



## allen

well atleast i can let them no the males will be split to pearl


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes! and they have a 50% chance of being split for Lutino as well.


----------



## allen

thats what i kinda thought as well


----------



## kimmikefids

thats cool....i guess stretch was split to pied too??


----------



## allen

yes he was


----------



## allen

hey sue you no that book you mentioned about spoon fooding chicks well i ordered it and it is in only cost $14.00


----------



## sweetrsue

It's a good book! You'll like it.


----------



## allen

aparently they stopped printing it for a while but is now back on the presses


----------



## sweetrsue

I also discovered that the Book I had years ago "The new Cockatiel Handbook" put out by Barrons books has been updated and is now out under the name "The Cockatiel Handbook". I really wish this new book I got "A Guide to Cockatiels and their mutations" had a similar format to the "Cockatiel Handbook". They put all the mutations on a table. They put all the recessive one in a group and all the sex linked in a group. Made it real easy to figure out.


----------



## allen

i think the $14.00 is all worth it i look forward to reading it


----------



## huskymom

allen said:


> well stretch is the dad


oh I know... but I was referring to how MUCH he resembles his dad... really neat!! 

love those wittle faces... awwww...


----------



## allen

and the pictures continue


----------



## huskymom

oh hello there cutie!!.... aww... too cute peeking out... awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## allen

i suspect he will be the first to venture out


----------



## kimmikefids

awww they are looking so grown up!!! well the pied and the lutino are!!! still waiting to see what number 3 becomes!!


----------



## hevmort

*allan, they r adorable.*


----------



## allen

i take pride in raising all baby chicks


----------



## allen

ok at different times i had both pinkie and chick 1 out they went from my stomach to my chest and didn,t want to leave me


----------



## bigmikey36

he looks so cute with his head peeking out of the nest box Allen....You and the fids are doing a great job raising the grand fids!!!
Mikey


----------



## allen

seems the chicks missed me today i just had them out they went from my chest right up to my neck and cuddled right in


----------



## kimmikefids

aww how sweet...hows number 3 going....any feathers yet???


----------



## allen

she is looking more and more like a pied as well


----------



## kimmikefids

lol that was one of the last things i was expecting from Stretch and Sparkles....and u got 2 of them!!! i figured greys but it just shows what little surprises can be hidden....looks like we will be adding another beautiful pied to our flock!! that narrows that choice...now to which one lol


----------



## allen

they like to surprise you thats for sure


----------



## allen

evening all i just got home and what do i see no not eggs but pinkie and chick 1 on the floor of the cage so it will be just a matter of time before they are out of the nest box


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting!!!


----------



## allen

sorry the pics took so long but as you can see they were worth it


----------



## birdieness

OMGEEEE!!! i want one of the lutino's and pieds! sooo darn cute!


----------



## allen




----------



## allen

sory there all sold


----------



## birdieness

lol you had better hope i don't get my road trip on the go this summer or i'm coming and stealing all your birds. soo very sweet!


----------



## allen

well bye summer i will have more so if you want a lutino or pied your going to have to reserve


----------



## birdieness

so, are you hand feeding this guys? Also, How far are you from whitby? Just wondering as the breeder i got skittles from lives there.

Also noticed in your siggy you have 12 tiels yet your thing says 13. Which one you missing? lol. You have soo many colors of them.


----------



## allen

way far i,m in sarnia ontario


----------



## kimmikefids

oh wow they are looking so big now!!! its hard to believe....


----------



## allen

and where is mike lately


----------



## kimmikefids

not locked in the basement no way...


----------



## bigmikey36

i just sent you a pm a while ago allen LOL and was anxiously awaiting a response
Mikey


----------



## allen

ok chicks 1 and 2 are now trying to fly i had them on my chest and they went 4 feet across the room


----------



## huskymom

WHAT?!!.. flying already??!!!!..... that is so cute!!!... sniff... sniff.. where are the babies.... they are all grown....


----------



## allen




----------



## sweetrsue

#1 sure is lookin' good!


----------



## allen

yes he is looking great and #3 is turning out to be pied as well


----------



## allen

i must say stretch has been good he is not a plucker or a poker mind you i had to hand feed #3 for 3-4 days but stretch and sparkles are now feeding him as well


----------



## kimmikefids

thats wonderful allen!!! hard to believe they are fledging already!!


----------



## allen

ok mike and kim have made there mind up on wich one they want but i will let them tell you wich one


----------



## kimmikefids

*giggles* im going to prolong the announcement till Mikey gets home *giggles again*


----------



## allen

i new you would do that


----------



## kimmikefids

lol what can i say....im predictable when it comes to birdies!!...i'll let the boss make the announcement....ok ok im the boss but i'll let Mikey give the ok too lol


----------



## kimmikefids

well we've been thinking about it and waiting till we were sure but we have decided on baby #1...the pied that has feathered....so once he is weaned he will be coming home with us!! well with mikey for a few months and then us!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats on you new baby Mike and Kim!!!


----------



## bigmikey36

Thank you Sue...i really am a sucker for pieds i know its not everyones thing but as you can tell from our flock its kind of a thing for both of us. I'm very excited at the prospect of bringing it home thats for sure
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids

ty sue!! i think the pieds are conspiring against me to take over!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I love Pieds. There is just endless variation.


----------



## kimmikefids

i know!!! the 3 i have as so different!!! some similarities but little mikey is almost saddle back but he has a few grey feathers on his head and face and chest....whereas angel has quite alot of grey...the chico is totally different again.....it always amazes me how one breed of bird can have some many mutations...and then so many variations within each mutation


----------



## Renae

Congrats to you both, he's sososososo cute!


----------



## kimmikefids

awwww tyvm!! we are very excited about it


----------



## Renae

Welcome I bet you're excited, I'd be thrilled!  

So how does getting another 5 to make 10 sound? Hehe.


----------



## allen

well i no they are getting one more like i said before just to welcome kim to canada she and she alone gets to pick the mutation she wants for free


----------



## allen

ok here is mikes and kims pied


----------



## allen

ok with this being my very first clutch of tiels and being fed bye stretch and sparkles is it normal for the chicks to jump out of the nest box yes they are still being fed they are fully feathered as well so far today it is like 6-7 times


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes they are right at the age where they want to start exploring the outside world. It could also be that Stretch and Sparkles want to have another clutch and are helping the babies out a little.


----------



## allen

huh no not again


----------



## sweetrsue

Keep a close eye on that situation. If you can take the box away it would be a good thing. As I recall you were a little upset that Sparkles went to lay at such an early age. Having another clutch would not be good for her.


----------



## allen

well taking the box away is a no go as chick 3 is not fully feathered yet her wing feathers are now just starting to open up and she is getting massive pin feathers on her belly


----------



## sweetrsue

You can't pull them now to a brooder?


----------



## allen

her yes i was just thinking that as well


----------



## sweetrsue

That would be my call.


----------



## allen

ok mike and kim write this down chick hatch day is october 22nd


----------



## allen

i was wrong looks like chick 3 is going to be a common grey


----------



## bigmikey36

i have decided on a name for baby number 1...anyone interested???


----------



## allen

yes we are


----------



## kimmikefids

nah i know already  he is looking so grown up allen!!! look at him all perched like a big boy!!! we'll have to have a party on the 22 October next year!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Come on Mike tell tel!


----------



## sweetrsue

You're killin' me here Mike...You're doing this on purpose aren't you. Way to build the suspense!


----------



## allen

i no but i,m going to let mike tell


----------



## bigmikey36

Our new baby is named...(drum roll please)....

Skittles!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Finally! whew!


----------



## allen

the reason you were in suspense sue is me and mike were on the phone


----------



## allen

ok just to let mike and kim no skittles is now playing with the seed on the floor of the cage


----------



## allen

ok today i caught skittles on the seed cup and pinkie just loves to cuddle up to you








mmm seed i should go to the floor and try some yup thats right i did 









hello there









oh nice and safe here


----------



## sweetrsue

I love that crest of Pinkies.


----------



## allen

yes she is one gorgious lutino


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What cute babies


----------



## allen

thankyou so much i had all sold before they were even hatched


----------



## kimmikefids

she is beautiful allen....she will make someone very happy im sure...well u got 3 different mutations from 3 chicks!! and one was a surprise!!! im thinking Skittles is going to be daddy's boy....which is great!! hopefully he will sense the sucker factor in me and love me quickly once i get there....i will just have to work my tiel magic!!!


----------



## huskymom

bigmikey36 said:


> i really am a sucker for pieds i know its not everyones thing


I love pieds... haha.. just look at my flock too... all pieds.. LOL... I love all the variations...


----------



## allen

and i love pearls


----------



## huskymom

I soooo love pearls too!!... I want a wf cinny pearl..


----------



## allen

i,m getting one this sunday


----------



## huskymom

I know... I´m so jealuos.. hehe


----------



## allen

and i,m going to get a lutino cinnamon pearl as well


----------



## allen

> I soooo love pearls too!!... I want a wf cinny pearl..


that will give me 3 cinnamon pearls


----------



## allen

ok skittles and pinkie are now out of the nest box all the time they are either on the floor of the cage or on one of the perches and they are playing with the seed but there favorite spot is perching on the seed cup or the water cup


----------



## kimmikefids

allen!!! i need pics!!!  hope they are all doing well...i bet the youngest looks so different now!!!


----------



## allen

sorry there has not been any in a few days we are now in full swing of the kettles and it is going better then last year i,ll post pics when i get back from london after i pick up lightning and bolt


----------



## kimmikefids

its fine...i know u've been busy....just reminding you when u have time!!!


----------



## allen

are you ready for more pics kim


----------



## kimmikefids

YES!!!! i sure am....woohoo!!


----------



## allen

and to think i just caught skittles eating from the seed dish


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwwwww!!! mommy's big grown up boy!!!


----------



## allen




----------



## kimmikefids

oh wow he looks so grown up!!!! so does Pinkie and wow the little guy is really coming along now!! ty allen


----------



## allen

i,m so pleased with smallfry he looks so great


----------



## Renae

They're all adorable.  (especially Skittles!)

The last one looks like he's doing really well. What a cutie.


----------



## kimmikefids

he sure does....i cant get over how grown up skittles looks!!!


----------



## allen

skittles was first hatched first to feather out first to fly now first to try solid food


----------



## sweetrsue

He looks fantastic!


----------



## allen

this was an easy clutch both stretch and sparkles was not plucking at all


----------



## allen

just to let you no wee one the smallest chick is comming along great i was looking at him poking his head out the breeding box dood then he jums right on the cage floor he is ok so no worries


----------



## huskymom

OMG!!... Skittles is such a big boy now... *sniff sniff*... all three are so cute... 

Fry is a great name for baby #3..  he looks so nice...


----------



## allen

i am just glad i found pinkie i was so worried and upset but as i looked under the cabinet in the kitchen and she saw me she darted right for me she new i was safety small fry is getting massive feathers he is almost fully feathered on his back now skittles is a moma boy he is always with sparkles


----------



## allen

ok skittles will be weaned within 1 -1 1/2 weks skittles is eating from the seed cup and pinkie is still eating from the floor meanwhile fry is still in the nest box but will be out any day now


----------



## Renae

That is good news for Mikey & Kim. They'll be happy to know he will be going home soon.


----------



## allen

yes everything went great wich means both stretch and sparkles are great parents no plucking no crop poking


----------



## kimmikefids

yay!!! hard to believe he will be home before christmas!!! poor mikey...i'll drive him crazy telling him to put the webcam on!!!


----------



## bigmikey36

Oh no i'm afraid that his quarantine rules prevent all webcams and any picture taking of any sort until i've had him all to myself for 30 days. Pretty sure thats how the quarantine rule works isn't it???
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue

*****NO*****


----------



## huskymom

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!...

any new pics?.... we need to see the cuties


----------



## bigmikey36

LOL like i can keep from taking a hundred pictures of skittles. i currently have about 150 pics of belle and chico so i'm sure i'll have lots to share. I'm done work next week for the holidays so likely the week after that i'll see if i can go and have a visit with allen. I can pick up the bub and do whatever clips allen needs done
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue

That's good! I can't imagine you keeping your pictures to yourself!....Sharing is good....Sharing is nice....Sharing is easy..... Is it working?


----------



## bigmikey36

Hehehehe yes Sue i'm quite certain you've convinced me lol
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids

dont even try it mister.....see what i have to put up with!!! he is so lucky im blinded by love as he tells me!! and dont u worry there will be pics!!


----------



## allen

evening all i just finished a 11 hour shift i came in and checked on skittles guess what yup he is still eating seed plut being fed bye mom


----------



## kimmikefids

yay skittles!!! what a grown up boy he is becoming


----------



## allen

yes he is and he loves his cereal as well


----------



## kimmikefids

yum yum....u'll have to tell mikey what sort of things he likes so we can continue to make them


----------



## allen

so far non sugar cereals romain endive


----------



## allen

ok tomorow there will be more pics and some with mike skittles and maybe his son as well


----------



## kimmikefids

oh there better be...or u'll have me to deal with!!!


----------



## allen

well lets see hmmmm do i or don,t i


----------



## kimmikefids

lol im surrounded by smarty pants'!!!!


----------



## allen

hmmmm now that i have the pics i could hold off till tomorow even the pic of grinch


----------



## allen

ok ok i won't torture kim i will let mike do that









mike and skittles








mike and skittles 2








mike skittles and small fry








mike skittles and small fry 2








skittles and small fry








skittles wants a kiss








skittles and stretch








play time








the grinch who stole christmas


----------



## sweetrsue

Those are great!! Thank You for sharing Allen!


----------



## allen

your very welcome


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a bunch of cuties!!!!!! am i a lucky girl or what??? is that Grinch???? omg he is so precious!!!


----------



## allen

funny thing is when mike had grinch on his shirt he made a huge mess on his shirt 
when you 2 come to sarnia i,m taking you both out to dinner to a pizza place where it is owned bye italians and boy is there pizza to die for


----------



## sweetrsue

Mmmmm! Pizza!


----------



## kimmikefids

lol he told me about the mess!!! my favourite thing...giant bird poop  sounds great about going out to dinner tho....im always happy to have some pizza


----------



## allen

i maybe diabetic but i do treat myself


----------



## kimmikefids

i think its ok once in a while...as soon as u say NO WAY its all you want!!!


----------



## allen

ok when mike was here yesterday i mentioned i was going to remove the nest box when i am doing the kettles i kept the curtains shut no lights on with doing the kettles 8-10 hours a day everything is behind me even my laundry is piled high 
well this morning i was going to remove the box but i slept in untill 7:30 am so i ate dressed and rushed out the door i came home tonight put things away started to check on the birds then i was going to remove the box but first i had to get sparkles out i got her to the oposit end and yup you allready no what i saw 1 egg now i wonder if i should put the eggs after they are all laid in with cinny as she has just started to lay as well then add 2 fake eggs but last time cinny laid she laid 4 but 3 hatched sparkles laid 4 3 hatched


----------



## sweetrsue

You should stop her now! She is too young. Just give the egg to Cinny and pull that nest box.


----------



## allen

ok i took skittles out of his cage and to my surprise he loves to step up and he loves to sit on my shoulder


----------



## kimmikefids

aww what a good little man!


----------



## allen

he sat on my shoulder for about an hour


----------



## kimmikefids

hows he going with his eating?? i just realised the other day the 22nd when he was born was the day before i broke my leg!!! really the day i did since the time difference makes it the next day in australia!


----------



## allen

eating very good still wants some food from mom and dad but he is on his way i would say bye sunday him and pinkiewill be ready to go


----------



## kimmikefids

awww are u sad about it?


----------



## allen

no that means that i will no that stretch and sparkles are verry good parents


----------



## allen

oh yea i have my wf cinnamon pearl female to breed as she has not bred this year


----------



## kimmikefids

oooooooooo lol....u get little wf babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allen

ok i just got home from a christmas party and small fry now perches on my finger


----------



## kimmikefids

yay small fry!!


----------



## allen

hey sue i got the book you mentioned *hand-feeding and raising baby birds* bye matthew m vriends, ph.d


----------



## sweetrsue

Cool! It's a good book. I'm glad you got it!


----------



## allen

it only cost $14.00 paper back


----------



## kimmikefids

i'll have to tell mike to get that one!!


----------



## allen

ok i think small fry is growing leeps and bounds he is fully feathered he is perching and now he is starting to learn to climb


----------



## kimmikefids

aww excellent im so glad to hear it!


----------



## allen

i put stretch and pinkie in there own cage as stretch is picking on just them 2 so i want to see how they eat on there own first


----------



## allen

ok i have to share these pics they are just to cute 








where is my dady









where is sis 









hmm a coat we should make a mess on it


----------



## huskymom

whom are those cuties... I see more babies... but they all are so cute!!

is that you Allen??...


----------



## allen

the 2 wf are the ones i just bought they are 2-3 years old and no that is not me he is the father of the one that is buying small fry the other 2 birds are small fry and skittles


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What cute babies


----------



## kimmikefids

awww look at how grown up they are!!! and ur wfs are looking beautiful...seems they like arms lol


----------



## allen

actually they love to sit on shoulders they will perch there for the longest time


----------



## kimmikefids

awww what sweeties...u were lucky there....how are skittles and pinkie going in a cage by themselves?


----------



## allen

well i had to put them back as they were not drinking but stretch has calmed down with them


----------



## kimmikefids

well thats good that he has calmed down...guess its that protective thing of more eggs??


----------



## allen

well i had small fry out of the cage on my finger and he took flight


----------



## kimmikefids

very cool!!


----------



## allen

ok seems like the one who wants pinkie had her phone cut off so i have no way of contacting her last time i talked to her was over a week ago i,m going to give her till next friday then i,ll call the next person on the lutino list


----------



## kimmikefids

oh well im glad u have other options if she doesnt get in contact


----------



## allen

i would think she would contact me if she really wanted it


----------



## kimmikefids

yep i know i would!! as long as pinkie has a home to go to otherwise thats good to know....dont want my babies sis homeless


----------



## allen

she will not be homeless that is for sure


----------



## kimmikefids

lol good!! how could she be when she is that adorable!!!


----------



## allen

i must agree she is very gorgious


----------



## allen

well she contacted me today and she just can,t wait


----------



## kimmikefids

cmon get drinking birdies so we can each take u home!!


----------



## allen

you no i think she will be the first to go she is growing leaps and bounds oh yea i just put a dish of water on the floor of the cage and guess what small fry is in fact drinking but pinkie and skittles need to start to drink still 

i was contacted bye marcia who wants the lutino she asked if i also had a male grey for sale i said yes i rehomes 3 greys with the intention of selling one i asked why she said she just got a 2 year old female lutino and would like a try at breeding so i said same deal goes cash only she said no problem but she won,t have it till the 22nd i said i'll hold the bird till the 24th then i will put it back up for sale she said thats sounds fine to her then she gave me her new number and email addy


----------



## allen

and todays pic








the gang is all here


----------



## kimmikefids

cmon skittles!!! drink up baby boy!!


----------



## allen

well i was right chick 3 is fully weaned drinking and eating perching flying


----------



## allen

here is the email i got from the one who is getting small fry how can you not be touched after reading this

Al,

When's the birdie coming daddy?, Is the birdie coming today daddy? We've been really good boys Dad, is the birdie coming today? I wanna see the pictures of the birdie again daddy.... " This is what I've been hearing for the last few weeks. As you can tell, the boys are VERY excited for the bird to come live with us. I told them today that if they were good, I would ask "Santa" when the bird was coming. So I did. Thanks for the pictures, it's VERY cute. I'm very excited for the bird as well. I have found all the pieces for the 2 cages that I am going to give you, and I have cleaned them as well. Maybe you can also give me a "heads up" on what you have been feeding it, so I can continue the diet for it. Is it true that it's not good for birds to put the sandpaper that yo get at the pet store at the bot tom of the cage? Thanks again for everything Al. If ever need something, don't hesitate to ask. We are totally in your debt.

Matt, Chris and Michael Heesakkers.


----------



## kimmikefids

well sounds like santa is right on track to deliver the little bundle lol....now if u'd just convince our bundle to drink!!  just kidding....thats a lovely story...its so nice to see kids excited about animals...hopefully they will have a lovely life together....and thats great that small fry is weaned!!! oh well however long it takes our boy...it doesnt matter....he will be ready when he's ready!


----------



## allen

and here i thought skittles would be first to be weaned


----------



## kimmikefids

funny how they surprise u like that


----------



## allen

they do like to do that don,t they


----------



## kimmikefids

yep just when u think uve got it all figured out they do something to turn the idea upside down lol


----------



## allen

thats what i love about them they keep you on your toes


----------



## huskymom

haha.... big boy and girl are such big babies.... LOL... and baby is so big boy now... all weaned and all... haha...


----------



## allen

ok the next one that is weaned is not skittles but pinkie and the owner wants her wings clipped now but at first she did not so i watched mike the last 2 times and i just did my first clipping


----------



## kimmikefids

lol skittles is such a tease!! thats great pinkie is weaned and clipped...well done on ur first


----------



## allen

i was hoping skittles would be before mike came down that way he would not have to make another trip as our weather can be strange


----------



## kimmikefids

i know!! skittles is not sticking to the plan!!! we must stick to the plan!! lol oh well if he's not ready he's not ready....mikey won't mind...im sure he will have his hands full with The Grinch anyway but hopefully Skittles decides before Thursday to drink some water and stop being a Momma's boy!


----------



## allen

he is not a momamas boy but a daddys boy sparkles will not feed them at all but stretch does


----------



## kimmikefids

oh i thought u said he was a momma's boy lol......well daddy's boy then


----------



## allen

ok as it looks i will have to do hand feeding when i went to do the kettles cinny was laying on the eggs when i came home neither of them were laying on them the eggs were slightly cool so i adopted them to stretch and he sat on them right away so i will have to hand feed them at the right age i have i have 10 pounds of hand feeding formula not mixed and in the freezer i,ll be buying more on monday as the next time i get paid won,t be till the end of january so i want to be sure i have enough and i,m going to buy another backup thermonitor just in case


----------



## huskymom

awww... too bad .. but great yo have such a great dad in Stretch... best wishes for these babies...

is Skittles weaned or he still wants to stay home?


----------



## kimmikefids

he's still at home!!! Mikey picked up Grinch yesterday and we were hoping he could pick up Skittles too but Skittles didn't agree to the plan....oh well.....can't rush the baby!!


----------



## allen

i,m glad mike got grinch yesterday rather then today were supose to get up to 20 cm of snow bye morning and an aditional 25 cm of snow tomorow that works out to 2.5 inches per 5 cm


----------



## kimmikefids

oh just as well Grinchie is all tucked up in his new warm house then!


----------



## allen

it was a sad sadday for sparkles as she saw me putting small fry in the travel cage she started to squak as if she new her youngest was on her way to her new home 

when i got small fry to her new home she took to her new dad right away sat on his shoulder for the longest time


----------



## kimmikefids

awww poor sparkles....must be hard for a mommy bird....any luck with skittles and the drinking??


----------



## allen

both skittles and pinkie still not drinking


----------



## allen

oh i forgot they sure do love special k cereal


----------



## kimmikefids

awww he is making us wait!


----------



## allen

hip hip horay hip hip horay he just drank some water for the first time just now


----------



## kimmikefids

omg!!!!! he knew we were talking bout him!!!  thats so fantastic!!


----------



## allen

i just hope he keeps it up that way mike will be able to come get him


----------



## kimmikefids

me too!!!! will be good to have all the babies at home!!


----------



## allen

and is skittles ready YES she is ready been watching her all day drink water i had to move skittles to a different cage when i saw the first chick and skittles sitting on the eggs


----------



## sweetrsue

Are you still feeding Skittles? Or is his Mom feeding him?


----------



## allen

no one is feeding him now he is eating like a horse


----------



## sweetrsue

Well if no one is feeding him then he should be ready to go to his new home!!!


----------



## allen

i allready told mike i called him to let him no


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh! I bet they are so excited!!!


----------



## allen

i no kim will be so happy and excited


----------



## allen

you and me both


----------



## Renae

YAY for Kim & Mikey! 

You have done a good job raising him and it's really nice when you hear that your 'tiel is ready to go home.


----------



## kimmikefids

hooray!!! how exciting!! wow it seems like forever lol....at least being able to see him grow and learn how to be a big tiel has helped the wait...has Pinkie gone to her new home yet?? im sure Mikey will work out some time to pick him up....I had internet problems today so I haven't spoken to him.....i wonder what his new family will think of him!!! i wonder what he will think of the green monster too!!!


----------



## allen

well he is use to my cheechy so should be no problem


----------



## kimmikefids

well what Grinchie thinks of him may be another story lol....i like the fact cheechy and Grinch and brothers/sisters!!! even tho from different clutches they have the same Momma and Papa


----------



## bigmikey36

Grinch is not allowed near the other fids...they don't play at all well together so they're cages are side by side and hopefully it will get better
Mikey


----------



## allen

cheechy still don,t play well with the tiels so he just sits on my shoulder


----------



## kimmikefids

yeah i told mikey he is getting more like his daddy every day!!!


----------



## Renae

When does Mikey pick up Skittles?


----------



## allen

i,m leaving that to him as he does have to work


----------



## kimmikefids

im not sure yet...he has to get over there so it may not be right away...but asap for sure!


----------



## allen

like i said i,m in no hurry


----------



## bigmikey36

Not sure yet we were off longer this year for our christmas newyears break so i don't know exactly when i get paid again so it pretty much hinges on that. I was hoping this weekend but i just don't know for sure
Mikey


----------



## allen

like i said mike i,m in no hurry skittles loves to sit on your shoulder for hours on end
and he loves to preen your hair


----------



## allen

*set back for small fry*

as you all no small fry went to a loving home he/she was in her cage and when her new daddy came home she freaked out and banged against the side of the cage in doing this she bruised her foot we had it checked out it is not broke but since then she will only eat the hand feeding formula so she is comming home to me so i can wean her off it again i think he is not giving her any seed on the floor or millet to play with i,ll be posting some pics this weekend


----------



## kimmikefids

is small fry back yet?? hope he is doing ok


----------



## allen

i had my vet friend over and i was correct it is not broke


----------



## kimmikefids

oh thanks goodness


----------

